
Show HN: Makerlapse – Document Your Journey in a Timelapse Video - iliashad
https://github.com/IliasHad/makerlapse-app
======
cellularmitosis
Nice :) This would be a great tool even for private use, for reviewing how
often / how long you got distracted (useful for the "quantified self" crowd).

Feedback: the first demo video you linked is still marked private by youtube.

Back when I used to make timelapse videos of physical projects, the most handy
interval I found was one frame every two seconds: when playing back, one
second == one minute, one minute == one hour. Easy to keep track of actual
time spent. (assuming the output is 30fps).

~~~
iliashad
Thank you for your feedback. Yes, I think will be good tool to get an overview
of your day in couple of seconds

I used the same logic but with one frame per second and the output of 60 fps

------
meagher
This is cool.

Futureland ([https://futureland.tv/](https://futureland.tv/)) does something
similar to this that I like.

------
mvind
Does this support multiple monitors? Super cool project although I wonder who
the audience is for watching time lapse of web dev / programming.

~~~
iliashad
Yes, it supports multiple monitors. I think the audience is juniors developers
who want to know other developers how they spend their day.

